# top 10 biggest scorpion?



## raginhart (Jan 10, 2010)

do anyone know?...


----------



## gromgrom (Jan 10, 2010)

raginhart said:


> do anyone know?...


asian forests
pandius species
flat rocks

there you go


----------



## AzJohn (Jan 11, 2010)

Heterometrus swammerdami is usually considered the largest in the world.


John


----------



## deathwing (Jan 11, 2010)

Heterometrus swammerdami
Pandinus sp.
Heterometrus sp.
Hadogenes sp.
Hardrurus sp.

It is hard to give specific names, since sizes may vary depending on different factors.


----------



## G. Carnell (Jan 11, 2010)

an old pic of my biggest H.swammerdami when i was keeping scorps, she was a giant! and only 16cm long from head to tail, heard reports of them getting to 23cm in the wild!


----------



## Loudog760 (Jan 12, 2010)

Cool post.


----------



## Richard_uk (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi George, long time no speak! That is one gorgeous swammerdami.


----------



## G. Carnell (Jan 12, 2010)

rich! 

ahh i forgot to reply to ur email!  will do now ;p


----------

